# Interior clean



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Our interior will have to stay the way it is for a while until we have the money to renovate.

Has anyone had any experience cleaning the carpets and upholstery in an rv?

Did you hire a cleaner (if so what type and how much) or did you get a cleaning firm in?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Snelly said:


> Our interior will have to stay the way it is for a while until we have the money to renovate.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience cleaning the carpets and upholstery in an rv?
> 
> Did you hire a cleaner (if so what type and how much) or did you get a cleaning firm in?


Got a cleaning firm in they were a domestic cleaning company not vehicle valeters. They cleaned everything walls, ceiling, mirco, cooker and steam cleaned upholstery and carpets and charged us £110.00 which may seem alot of money but there were two of them and it took at least 4 hours.

Suzanne


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Contact *billym* when he gets back to the UK - he use to run an RV interior cleaning service on sites and has all the gear.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Our interior will have to stay the way it is for a while until we have the money to renovate.
> Has anyone had any experience cleaning the carpets and upholstery in an rv?
> Did you hire a cleaner (if so what type and how much) or did you get a cleaning firm in?


Unfortunately, all to often considering that the hardstanding isn't what it should be! 

1time. hired a "Rug Doctor" from the local Focus DIY. Cost about £16 for the day. Fantastic at cleaning large areas very well, scared the bejusus out of us with what ended up in the waste tank! Unfortunately, it's a bit large and ungainly for getting into corners and like all carpet cleaners (IMHO) the hose attachments never really do a decent job because they dont have a revolving brush in the head unit. OK for large RV's and gangways but wouldn't recomend one for a "Euro-rig".

2nd time. Borrowed Mums Kirby with all the shampoo attachmeents.
Did the job OK, but not as good as I think it should have been considering the dammed thing cost her nearly a grand! 8O

We have now bought ourselves a Vax Rapide carpet shampooer (sp) from Argos. Cost about £90 I think. Definately a good investment. Light enough to make usage easy, yet heavy enough to allow the brushes to work properly on the carpet without just skimming over the top. Small enough to get into most nook & crannies. Bit fiddly to set up out of the box cos it comes in peices but good instructions and easy enough to do. We now leave ours built up and store it in the barn on the campsite. When the time comes to leave, it's small enough to store in the bath or in the back of the wardrobe. Does a VERY good job of cleaning and VERY important for motorhomes, it's got enough suction to get most of the water back off the carpets.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

As an aside........If anyone wants to buy a Kirby with all the attatchments, hardly used... :wink: see me!!


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Billym's your man.

He did our interior and it's come up a treat. He's got a huge industrial cleaner that really does the biz.

He's due back in UK about now. Maybe you should get him to host an RV cleaning rally!


----------



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

*rv cleaning*

we tried to do the carpet with a domestic cleaning carpet came up well but it was no good on the upholstery. it would be a great idea of having a rally were we could all get the vans cleaned. were does this billy live. we phoned lots of local companies that valet cars they didnt have a clue.we would like to have the van recarpeted and the settee covered but dont know any body who could do this and i would expect it to be very expensive


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

We used the local Chemdry concession, but the RV was tacked on as an afterthought when we had all the house carpets cleaned. They used some great Dalek like thing which did a great job.


----------

